# Very Confuse with Eoi



## jpadda001 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Everybody 

i am very confuse with eoi point system 

i want to apply my wife as a principle applicant 

she is Msc physics and currently have 2 years experience as a secondary school teacher. She is 25 years old.

i am confuse with 4,5,6 and 7,8,9 Qualifications mention in point calculator


----------

